# Amplificador de proyector 16 mm. Ampro 1946



## Gustavo Daniele (Jul 20, 2021)

Buenas gente, cómo va. Acá hoy puse en marcha este proyector Ampro modelo compact (para aquellos tiempos) y todo su mecanismo funciona de maravillas pero el audio suena muy bajo. Hace ya bastante que lo tengo y como estoy esperando unos materiales para continuar con mis otros proyectos decidí arrancar con el.

Es un amplificador que tiene 4 válvulas ( en realidad 5 pero es para un pre de micrófono que por ahora no me interesa hacer andar): una ECC83 (reemplazo de 12AX7 si no me equivoco) y 3 5OC5. Es un auténtico "hot chassis", no tiene transformador de grandes dimensiones, la mayoría de los amplificadores de los proyectores de 16 los hacían así para evitar peso. Los filamentos de las válvulas funcionan en serie directo a 110, en realidad con un par de resistencias para obtener la tensión ajustada. Tiene sonido óptico, con una lámpara exitadora que está ubicada por detrás de la película digamos y por encima tiene una captora que "lee" las "ondas" en la película. Cuando tenga todo armado nuevamente voy a mostrar con fotos todo el sistema.
Este proyector en especial estuvo funcionando en un cine de un pueblito del sur de Córdoba (no recuerdo el nombre ahora, sobre ruta 8 creo), seguramente cómo muleto por si se rompía el de 35 mm. Yo lo tengo hace unos cuantos años, y vino con unas cuantas películas, carretes y repuestos.
Bueno vayamos al tema. Ya lo desarmé y estoy tomando nota de los capacitores para reemplazar, los bañados en cera sin polarizar van por cerámicos verdad? Otra cosa, hay uno de papel bañado en cera que es de .0005 polarizado, iría un cerámico? Porque no creo que consiga un valor así. También me encontré con una resistencia quemada que además está en corto, tendré que ver si encuentro el circuito y poder deducir que valor va. Eso es todo por ahora, a medida que vayan apareciendo novedades publico,  si alguien tiene alguna respuesta para mis preguntas agradezco por anticipado, saludos!!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 20, 2021)

Buenas Noches, respecto del capacitor de papel de .0005 que haces referencia, no es polarizado, la linea negra en uno de sus extremos indica el terminal que conecta con la armadura del lado de afuera (outside) del capacitor, para saber más acerca de esto,  y que función cumple,  lee, y mira : Tocadiscos Winco a válvulas, Reparación y Restauración.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 21, 2021)

Hola, siguiendo con el tema, se nota que al amplificador lo han reparado, quizás varias veces, los capacitores de polyester celestes que he demarcado en rojo son marca Mallory, de las década del 70, los de polyester marrones que he demarcado en amarillo son chinos tipo/ marca CL que se fabrican actualmente, y el electrolítico radial demarcado en azul, es también contemporáneo.-





Aquí se puede apreciar el esquemático, no está muy legible, y debieras ver si es el mismo modelo, de todas maneras te puede servir de guía.

​
Puedes bajar el archivo del manual del usuario : ➡️    https://www.paulivester.com/films/projector/Ampro_Stylist.pdf

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jul 21, 2021)

Muchas gracias Rorschach por la pronta respuesta! Me leí completo la publicación del Winco rescatado, quedó muy bueno!
Si ayer a la noche encontré el mismo diagrama y lo imprimí, se ve bien claro impreso. En el descubrí que no funcionaba la entrada de micrófono no por la válvula que suponía destinada en exclusiva, sino porque le anularon en una de las manoseadas el choque que tenía en la entrada para evitar electrocución al agarrarlo, aunque es una lastima que no ande no me preocupa. También había observado lo de los Mallory color turquesa, muy habitual en los pre de los 70. Los electrolitos pequeños y los color bordó los cambié yo hace unos años para ver si mejoraba algo ya que eran los que estaban reventados o sulfatados. Pero si le metieron mano y bastante. Ya compré las piezas para cambiar, yo creo que va a salir andando. La resistencia quemada resultó ser de 80 ohm o algo así, no recuerdo, salen del cátodo de una de las 50C5, pedí unas de 2 W pero no sé lo que me dieron porque hice el pedido por wsp, ahora que llegue a casa veré. Fui levantando con cuidado las placas puente porque el cablerío es de tela como verán y no quiero andar cambiando mucho eso porque ya me llegó el material que estaba esperando para seguir con los otros proyectos, quiero sacarlo andando. Seguimos luego, saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 23, 2021)

Gustavo Daniele dijo:


> En el descubrí que no funcionaba la entrada de micrófono no por la válvula que suponía destinada en exclusiva, sino porque le anularon en una de las manoseadas el choque que tenía en la entrada para evitar electrocución al agarrarlo, aunque es una lastima que no ande no me preocupa.



Hola Gustavo, no es un "choque" (inductor), es un transformador de entrada (input transformer) en este caso para micrófono, estos pueden ser para elevar la tensión de la señal, o para equilibrar impedancias entre la fuente de señal, y la válvula.-



​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jul 23, 2021)

Hola Rorschach como estás! Muchas gracias por desasnarme, suponía que servía para aislar los micrófonos de la linea, que en esa época eran casi siempre metálicos. De hecho días atrás puse el tester en alterna y agarré una punta y la otra la mandé al proyector, me dió 115 V. pero no me hacía ni cosquillas. Me dió cosa y lo apague y di vuelta el enchufe, y así me daba 3V. Además del transformador de 220 a 110 que estoy usando para que funcione, en mi casa tengo un elevador de los antiguos con llave, esos que pesan mucho, debido a que hace un tiempo en esta zona (semi rural) había graves problemas de tensión (180V en la línea, quemaba motores), incluso a veces cuando hace frío le doy un puntito para que arranque el centrifugado del lavarropas o que caliente el microondas. Supongo que será por esa doble aislación que no sentía la corriente?

  Adjunto el diagrama mucho más claro que se ven bien los componentes, lamentablemente no es exactamente el mismo modelo aunque tiene las mismas válvulas. El modelo que yo tengo es Compact, y el del diagrama es el Stylist. Luego subiré unas fotos donde se nota la diferencia en el amplificador.

 Estuve cambiando los capacitores pero no tuve buenos resultados. Voy a tener que desarmar nuevamente y con más tiempo ver bien y repasar, incluso hay uno que vino equivocado el valor, debía ser de 1 uf, me puse a buscar en mi tarrito de capacitores y lo más aproximado que encontré fue uno de 3uf (el verde de la foto) y lo puse. No sé si fue ese o que pero la cuestión es que ahora además del sonido bajo aparece una distorsión fea de la mitad del pote de volumen para arriba, y unas oscilaciones que se parecen a cuando sintonizas onda corta. Sin dudas lo voy a tener que agarrar con ganas para sacarlo andando, en cuanto tengo novedades publico nuevamente. Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 23, 2021)

Respecto de los chasis calientes,  en receptores universales ( ambas corrientes) de mayor calidad, se utilizaba aislar -B del chasis (tierra), y por ende de la linea, por medio de un capacitor, puede ser que tu equipo utilice algo similar, sugiero que veas esto a partir del mensaje #17 :





						Voltaje alto en catodo de válvula 50l6gt. Radio Howard 901A.
					

Gracias por aceptarme en este foro. Les comento. Estoy tratando de reparar una radio Howard modelo 901 a. La misma funciona a 110 volt. Cómo tenía el filamento quemado puse un diodo 1n4007 con una resistencia en serie de 330 ohm y entre pata dos y tres una de 39 ohm 2 watt para filamentos...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Saludos !


----------



## J2C (Jul 23, 2021)

.

El verde superior de esta foto:

​
más que capacitor para mi es una inductancia sobre todo si es bien redonda la sección.



Salu2.-


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jul 23, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> El verde superior
> más que capacitor para mi es una inductancia sobre todo si es bien redonda la sección.


Gracias por asistir J2C , tenés razón. Iba agarrando del tachito de capacitores y a medida que media separaba lo que necesitaba. Me dió 3 uf y era lo que más se aproximaba, pero no era un capacitor! En breve lo cambio, ya conseguí uno de 1 uf de poliéster, espero sea eso lo que dificultaba el buen funcionamiento, saludos!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 10, 2021)

Amigo Gustavo, le hago notar que el sistema óptico de la fotocelda, se ensucia con el tiempo y el ambiente. Le sugiero limpiar las lentes del mismo, como también el cristal de la fotocelda.
Revise también la tensión de alimentación de la fotocelda.

Para probar el amplificador se podría conectar un micrófono y con eso, se sabría si este está funcionando correctamente.


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Ago 24, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Amigo Gustavo, le hago notar que el sistema óptico de la fotocelda, se ensucia con el tiempo y el ambiente. Le sugiero limpiar las lentes del mismo, como también el cristal de la fotocelda.
> Revise también la tensión de alimentación de la fotocelda.
> 
> Para probar el amplificador se podría conectar un micrófono y con eso, se sabría si este está funcionando correctamente.


La entrada de micrófono fue desconectada, es más la válvula de entrada que originalmente era una 6NB6 fue sustituida por una 6AK5, ahí fue donde anularon el transformador de entrada seguramente. Hoy me di cuenta de esto con el diagrama impreso. 
Estuve haciendo varias pruebas, de la salida de esa primera etapa de pre, el cable que va al extremo del potenciómetro de volumen, saqué un cable a un amplificador y suena muy bajo, y con bastante ruido como si faltaría masa también. Ya reemplace por un capacitor de 1uF lo que equivocadamente puse y las oscilaciones desaparecieron.
Yo no sé muy bien como funcionan estos sistemas, es decir sé cómo funciona el sonido óptico, con la celda captora y la lámpara exitadora, pero alguna vez leí que la exitadora no trabaja sola, trabaja con un oscilador, creo para que no haya tanto ruido justamente, porque también probé mandar la captora a una entrada bien sensible (entrada de magnética) de un amplificador y nada. La captora funciona porque probé con el tester y tira casi medio Volt cuando la pongo al sol, o cuando enciendo la linterna. Por suerte tengo otros 2 proyectores también ya reparada la parte mecánica y para entrar al quirófano, así que voy a ir reportando los avances o retrocesos en estos maravillosos aparatos mecánico/electrónicos. 
Agrego algunas fotos, verán a partir de la 4ta la pequeña ranura por la que la luz "ataca" la película y pasa hacía la captora que está del otro lado.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 24, 2021)

Fíjate, colega... que la línea de luz de la FotoCelda, no parece estar bien enfocada. Se debe ajustar en sitio semi oscuro y, con uso de una lente, ajustar el objetivo de la lámpara hasta obtener una línea muy, muy fina, menos de 0.1 milímetro de ancho, sobre la superficie de la película.
La foto celda va alimentada a +V (100 V) muy bien filtrados, con una R y sale al Katodo sobre una R de carga. De allí sale al amplificador con un capacitor. Revisa eso en el diagrama.
Si tuvieras el Manual de servicio, te diría como enfocar y mantener.


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Ago 28, 2021)

Gracias por asistir mcrven .
No encuentro la manera de ajustar la lupita, he tenido otros proyectores que es mucho más sencillo, pero en este no encuentro ningún tornillo o prisionero para poder hacerlo. Voy a sacarlo del cajón en el que viene y ver por donde meter mano. Por otro lado solo tiene un cable mallado, o sea el de entrada al amplificador y masa, viste que este aparato fue muy manoseado. O sea le está faltando alimentación a la fotocélula entonces, no? Lo que no se de dónde sacarían esos 100V que decís, vino así y lo que yo le reparé cuando me llegó fue la parte mecánica, correas, lubricación. De la parte electrónica le cambié los capacitores reventados y hasta ahí había llegado.

Lo que hice es desarmar otro proyector que también reparé hace unos años y anda perfecto (incluso lo probé antes de desarmarlo, es un Cinepa 16mm industria Argentina). Este por suerte vino sin andar pero original, solo hubo que cambiar algunos componentes. Lo conecté al sensor del Ampro y funciona pero muy bajo el volumen y sin brillo, es muy probable que justamente porque está desalineada la iluminación de la exitadora tal cual me comentaste, voy a seguir intentando.

Por otro lado te consulto, sabes de algún circuito para convertirlo a estado sólido? Tengo un amplificador de 20 W. con un STK que le vendría bárbaro, no me gusta mucho lidiar con válvulas, nunca las entendí del todo. Cuando me empezó a gustar la electrónica estaban los transistores en su apogeo. 

Estoy investigando al respecto, les parece que puede funcionar este circuito?









						Cómo Hacer un Generador de Sonido Sensible a la Luz? (LDR, 741) - Electrónica Unicrom
					

Un generador de sonido sensible a la luz con LDR y 741 se puede lograr con un oscilador de relajación básico implementado con un amplificador operacional



					unicrom.com


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 29, 2021)

Gustavo Daniele dijo:


> Por otro lado te consulto, sabes de algún circuito para convertirlo a estado sólido? Tengo un amplificador de 20 W. con un STK que le vendría bárbaro, no me gusta mucho lidiar con válvulas, nunca las entendí del todo. Cuando me empezó a gustar la electrónica estaban los transistores en su apogeo.
> 
> Estoy investigando al respecto, les parece que puede funcionar este circuito?


Gustavo, supongo que si restauras y reparas proyectores de películas de 16 mm, es por que te gusta lo vintage, sería una lástima no dejarlo original cambiando el amplificador de sonido a válvulas, por uno de estado sólido, creo que primero perdería valor en si mismo por ser un aparato no original, y modificado, y lo más importante dejaría de tener valor histórico al ser modificado.
Esto es nada más que una apreciación personal, quería expresarla para que lo tuvieras en cuenta.
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## mcrven (Ago 29, 2021)

Gustavo Daniele dijo:


> Gracias por asistir mcrven .
> 
> Por otro lado te consulto, sabes de algún circuito para convertirlo a estado sólido? Tengo un amplificador de 20 W. con un STK que le vendría bárbaro, no me gusta mucho lidiar con válvulas, nunca las entendí del todo. Cuando me empezó a gustar la electrónica estaban los transistores en su apogeo.
> 
> ...



Busca en la red como hacerte un circuito como el que aparece en el link, montalo y prueba. Hay que hacer un montón de experimentos para eso.
Tengo un proyector EIKI que trae sistema de estado sólido, pero no recuerdo tener el manual de servicio.
Voy a revisar y te cuento. Igual voy a ubicarte diagramas de sistemas a FotoCelda, la alimentación de la misma se sacaba de cualquier punto de la fuente, con voltajes entre +60 y +120, bien filtrados.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 29, 2021)

Te vuelvo a repetir Gustavo, es una lástima no dejar original, y auténtico el proyector, solo debes aplicarte a reparar la, o las fallas que tiene, el circuito es muy simple, es un push- pull con 2 50C5, muy sencillo, cualquier consulta, pregúntame, no hay problemas !!!!


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Ago 29, 2021)

Ok, muchas gracias Rorschach y mcrven.
Si, lógico me gustaría que quede original, pero si veo que se me complica mucho...
También la consulta era porque me gusta experimentar, y de hecho ya lo estoy haciendo, pero porque noté que hay muchos proyectores en el mercado sin amplificador a la venta, bastante baratos, debido a que usan los valvulares para amplificar guitarras eléctricas, cómo lo hicieron en el principio Muddy Waters y BB Kung entre otros.
Sabés, éste es el que más me gusta para proyectar, tengo también un Bell & Howell 185, un Kodak, un Revere, además del Cinepa, dentro de los sonoros, pero son muy ruidosos. El Ampro es bastante silencioso y con una cadencia particular, además el más cómodo para el enebrado de la película. Voy a seguir intentando y cualquier cosa los consulto por algún tema puntual, saludos cordiales!!


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Ago 30, 2021)

Buenas noticias! Logré limpiar y alinear el dispositivo de lentes que concentra la luz sobre la película y funciona perfectamente con el amplificador del otro proyector, el Cinepa. Desarmé completamente todo el sistema de lectura y con la luz de un led lo calibré. Luego corregí más fino con la luz original sobre la película funcionando, de esa manera conseguí el brillo del sonido. El paso a seguir es conseguir +100V de algún punto del amplificador y ver cómo sigue la puesta en marcha del amplificador original. Saludos!!


----------



## mcrven (Sep 1, 2021)

Sigue la línea de alimentación hasta las válvulas preamplificadoras. De allí tomas los 100V para la P.C.
Ya vas caminando. Suerte con eso...


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Sep 3, 2021)

Siguiendo con el tema les cuento que desarmé otro proyector, el Revere 16

 también con problemas de audio y me llevé la sorpresa que este tampoco tiene el tercer cable de alimentación de entrada. De la salida de la célula va un cable blindado al amplificador directamente, al terminal RCA.


Y este no está menoseado, cómo verán está perfectamente original

Lo probé con una bandeja con cápsula cerámica y el amplificador funciona. Por algún motivo no enciende la exitadora de este proyector, de eso me voy a encargar ahora, pero quería comentar eso. Es probable que haya dos sistemas diferentes, unos con alimentación y otros no?

Antes de cerrar el Cinepa le saqué unas fotos, y cómo se que les gustan las publico también, es todo de fundición, imaginen lo que pesa, es maravilloso verlo funcionando.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 3, 2021)

Las Fotoceldas funcionan igual que los Fotodiodos, sí o sí requieren polarización. 
Fijate en la imagen IMG_20210903_194727175.jpg, por la parte de abajo, donde va la toma RCA; toma lectura de la tensión en el punto central de la ficha. Debe haber tensión allí. La luz de la excitadora modula la conductividad y la banda sonora se asemeja mucho (o prácticamente es ) a la imagen de una modulación de amplitud vista con un osciloscopio.





__





						3538 pdf, 3538 Description, 3538 Datasheet, 3538 view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::
					

3538 Datasheet, 3538 datasheets, 3538 pdf, 3538 integrated circuits : PHILIPS - GASFILLED PHOTOCELL ,alldatasheet, Datasheet, Datasheet search site for Electronic Components and Semiconductors, integrated circuits, diodes, triacs and other semiconductors.



					pdf1.alldatasheet.com
				




En el link de alldatasheet puedes ver varias fotoceldas, sus datos de operación, etc.

Nunca mencioné el tercer cable que comentas, solo que debía estar polarizada.
Toma una imagen bien ampliada de la conexion de la FC y/o revisa la tensión de polarización.


----------

